# Gedichte-download



## william (23 Juni 2010)

_Hallo,
hat jemand "Erfahrung" gesammelt...bei gedichte-download.de  ?
Wahrscheinlich eine ABO-Falle.

_


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gedichte-download*

Kann man so sagen.

Alles, was man dazu wissen muss:
Das lesen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gedichte-download*



			
				Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> Gedichte-Download.de ist ein Projekt der Webtains GmbH:
> 
> *Webtains GmbH*
> Julius-Lippold-Straße 18
> 99817 Eisenach


http://www.vzth.de/UNIQ127726920719892/link746481A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen
> 02.06.2010
> 
> Internetabzocke aus Thüringen
> ...





> Die Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt in diesem Zusammenhang u.a. vor folgenden Internetseiten:
> 
> [noparse]www.routenplaner.de,
> www.routenplaner-service.de
> ...


....


----------

